# Chevy Volt's 'Ugly' Math



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

More BS, just like the 250k story a few months ago:

http://green.autoblog.com/2012/09/10/chevy-volt-costs-80k-to-build-not-true-says-gm/

The only way a Volt would cost 89k to build is if they are including 30k worth of free cocaine with each car.


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/11/14/man-buys-used-chrysler-minivan-from-thrifty-finds-500k-in-coca/


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

It is some pretty stupid math, since they say most of that cost is R&D, which does not change per unit sold.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

It only costs that much if they stopped producing them, threw away all the technology, and closed the plants building them.


----------

